# Removing an Ink Stain on a Light-Colored Leather Case



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

During a recent sale at M-Edge, I picked up a Kindle 2 Platform Jacket for my PRS-950.  The price was surprising, the condition quite good and the fit impeccable.  

Unfortunately, during a test run, a waiter surprised me with the roller-tipped pen and check dish.  

I now have an ink line straight across one of the sides when the case stands open.  If the leather were dark brown, I wouldn't mind as much.  But this is the only case I own in a lighter color and I find the stain distracting.

Water doesn't seem to phase it; soap is a form of amusement for it.

Question:  Does anyone know how to remove or minimize an ink stain in light-colored leather?  

Has this happened to anyone else with a leather Kindle case?


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I've never done it so can't verify the accuracy, but according to what I've googled, it seems that rubbing alcohol should get it out.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/291958.html


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know if this would work on leather...but the Magic Eraser?


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

If all else fails would saddle soap work? I'm sure you'd have to test it in a tiny patch to make sure it wouldn't hurt anything and it does soften leather but I would see that as a plus.

I used to get a spray cleaner from Staples that would remove ink from anything. I used it on clothing, hard plastic and a leather jacket and it didn't hurt anything and did remove the ink. If you can find it, I'd spray it on a cloth and then clean rather than spray on the case.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is another article (step by step) suggesting Isopropyl alcohol....

Good Luck and let us know how it works out....

http://www.ehow.com/how_4735246_remove-ink-stains-leather.html


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful replies, especially Napcat's.

I also found this post of Vaja's quoted instructions but will try the rubbing alcohol method after the white eraser -- possibly later tonight.



> Ink
> Do not wet the stain or apply, solvent alcohol, or water. With a clean, white and soft pencil eraser, press softly erasing the pen stain. Follow the procedure again if necessary. Then rub with a cloth or an extremely soft brush to remove the remaining rubber. If necessary, apply only uncolored leather polish over the area. Let it dry and rub with a dry cloth to restore shine. In vaja leathers this procedure helps to diminish the stain and according to the leather tone itself, it can even disappear completely. Do not try to use this procedure to remove ink stains in Aniline leathers, these leathers have no protective treatments applied to them, the stain is likely to remain. Do not try to remove it with our suggestions or your own method. Leave the stain, within a few months. Aniline leathers will darken slightly and begin to develop a rich patina.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

The Victorians (and my mom) used lemon juice to remove stains from some types of _fabric_ but I have no idea how well that'd work with leather. Of course you don't want to risk making the stain worse...


----------



## SylvieB1984 (May 16, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing what works!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Update:

So far, nothing has worked, and alcohol came perilously close to ruining the surface of the leather without actually removing the stain, so I'm officially stopping. The stain did fade a bit and I'm getting used to it anyway. The eraser didn't work, either.

(It's possible the stain-removal tricks mentioned here might work on a darker color.)

It's an odd way to feel, I suppose: "I bought a case _to protect my device_, but it was dinged with a pen _while protecting my device_! How in the name of God can I live with a _stain in an inconspicuous area of the inside of my protective case_?"

It's possible I might sell it at an even steeper discount eventually, since I have the same case in two colors, but not because of the stain: I'm a man of post-college age who no longer performs onstage regularly and the cover is light green. But for that mark, both cases look quite minty.

After all, I bought the same cover in pebbled brown and feel more comfortable carrying that one. Still, the fit of the green one is better and the feel of the leather is nicer. The brown one has an odd smell, too, which you'll find described in reviews on the Amazon product page.

Since I like both covers, both are in colors that are now impossible to find, and I do happen to like green anyway, I'll probably keep both unless someone here or a friend of mine starts fiending for the green one. It would definitely fit my violinist friend's K2 and her other case is purple. (She plays in Life in a Blender and has pre-Raphaelite red hair that would look good contrasted with the green.)

If people are curious, I'll post a picture of the stain so that you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## mommacomet (Feb 15, 2011)

I have removed ink stains with hairspray on several items.  I would try a very small spot and spray it on a cloth to do it.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

mommacomet said:


> I have removed ink stains with hairspray on several items. I would try a very small spot and spray it on a cloth to do it.


I appreciate the input, but we covered this earlier in the thread and it's discussed in guides I've read on line. That can work with fabric, but the active ingredient in hairspray is isopropyl alcohol, and the other chemicals actually can be detrimental to leather.

Again, though -- I very much appreciate your help.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Get a good leather cleaner. I recommend Leather Lotion. It works.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leather Master makes a product called Ink Away.


----------

